# Tarpon Schooled



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

The forecast for Sat and Sun were prime so we dedicated the weekend hunting tarpon. We went to Packery and both jetties in Port A. We saw quite a few rollers and a few pods crashing bait. My friend hooked up on Sat and got two jumps, so that was exciting, but we came home O-fer. The King wins again.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

salty_waders said:


> The forecast for Sat and Sun were prime so we dedicated the weekend hunting tarpon. We went to Packery and both jetties in Port A. We saw quite a few rollers and a few pods crashing bait. My friend hooked up on Sat and got two jumps, so that was exciting, but we came home O-fer. The King wins again.


.well, the effort will pay off. You aint ging to cach one if you dont have a line the water. Better luck next time.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

salty_waders said:


> The forecast for Sat and Sun were prime so we dedicated the weekend hunting tarpon. We went to Packery and both jetties in Port A. We saw quite a few rollers and a few pods crashing bait. My friend hooked up on Sat and got two jumps, so that was exciting, but we came home O-fer. The King wins again.


what kind of flies were you throwing at them?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ish said:


> what kind of flies were you throwing at them?


Enrico's mullet/sardina


----------

